# Who would be interested ?



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

To receive the same coffee roasted 6 different ways , A, B, C, D, E, F.... (must be cupped in that sequence)

looking for 5 participants .

Must have ability to cup (so 6 x 200ml bowls/cups of equal size)

12g of each roast will be provided with a red envelope containing revealing the info .

Cheers

G


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Up for that

Systemic Kid


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@robashton how many cupping cups do you have?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

@jeebsy I have three - team effort?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I would like to state that even if I have a shortfall I'll just order more cupping bowls - so I'm in, either with jeebsy or without (better we share of course)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll make up the shortfall, need a couple more anyway

1. Systemic Kid

2. Glasgow crew


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I'll make up the shortfall, need a couple more anyway
> 
> 1. Systemic Kid
> 
> 2. Glasgow crew


Awesome

suspect James Wallace will want to join us


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd be up for that. I have 6 cupping bowls and a willingness to participate.

1. Systemic Kid

2. Glasgow crew

3. jlarkin


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd be up for that as well.

1. Systemic Kid

2. Glasgow crew

3. jlarkin


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Can i gatecrash the Glasgow Crew team effort?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

PM address details everybody......


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

We will have to get a doodle together and work out times etc but that sounds like a plan

I'm off to Israel in a couple of weeks so my window isnt large


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Jeebsy can take care of delivery and we will coordinate from there


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> Can i gatecrash the Glasgow Crew team effort?


Sure


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So to reiterate :

Coffee was roasted yesterday. Its best to get on this within 7 days.

The idea will be to post your tasting notes on here - A through F. Its a production coffee which is already one we sell.

Hint - there is only ONE right roast amongst them ; )

I will post the roast profiles and notes when everybody has fed back.

Samples will be posted today


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

and we need one more volunteer......


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i would be more than happy to join in but so sure how valuable my input would be


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Blackstone said:


> i would be more than happy to join in but so sure how valuable my input would be


Are you familiar with cupping? and have the cups/spoons?

Do you have a grinder which will grind the 12g of each sample and not retain the previous sample?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/6552897-cupping-brew-guide


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Are you familiar with cupping? and have the cups/spoons?
> 
> Do you have a grinder which will grind the 12g of each sample and not retain the previous sample?


cupping - yes. cups and spoon - yes.

grinder - ceado e37s, mazzer sj, rhino hand grinder


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Blackstone said:


> cupping - yes. cups and spoon - yes.
> 
> grinder - ceado e37s, mazzer sj, rhino hand grinder


Hand grinder probably best . Similar grind as you would for a chemex.

PM address


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyones pack show up today?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mine arrived today - thanks Gary. Waiting to hear if @Mrboots2u is free sometime next week.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> mine arrived today - thanks Gary. Waiting to hear if @Mrboots2u is free sometime next week.


Yes only Tuesday. Meet in hall another day to exchange ?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mine arrived today. I didn't open it so didn't see if there were instructions? Are we just to do it whenever?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jlarkin said:


> Mine arrived today. I didn't open it so didn't see if there were instructions? Are we just to do it whenever?


It will just tell you to cup the samples A through F (i.e. A first, F last)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes only Tuesday. Meet in hall another day to exchange ?


Theres only one pack . I can send another if needed


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Got mine, just made a big french press with all 60 grams, is that right?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great idea Gary. Id have been up for this if I hadn't been going away.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Theres only one pack . I can send another if needed


Up to you , me and patrick arent free at the same time


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone tried??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tomorrow for me.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Tomorrow for me as well


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Aiming for this evening, work permitting. If not definitely tomorrow


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just finished cupping - really interesting.

Didn't pay too much attention to the beans as I ground them in the Lido 2 - Chemex setting which is 20 notches. Bag F was clearly over roasted - beans were beginning to sweat oil. Was easy to discard in the cupping - nasty burnt, ashy and rubber flavours. Bags A and B didn't produce much gas during the four minute steep suggesting they were under-developed in the roast process? So there was little or no crust after four minutes. C - F produced very decent crusts. C - D were more pleasant when crust broken. F smelled burnt and ashy.

A and B were at their best, mouthfeel/body when hotter - no discernable flavours though. As they cooled they developed a suck your cheeks in sourness - think really unripe Granny Smith - greenness in spades. So that left C, D and E. E seemed to have notes of F - burnt but not as strong as F, so that was discounted. Mrs Systemic and I went back and forth with C and D. C had more acidity than D. Both had nice creamy chocolate mouthfeel. As D was a tad more sweet than C, I'm going for D.

I await the custard pie reveal in due course


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good start . Not saying anything until everyone else has reported back.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll be doing it in a few hours or this evening.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Slightly disappointed only 1 out of 6 has completed this a fed-back . Perhaps I need to open this up to some others, a lot of time and trouble roasting all 6 batches and getting it all packed and sent


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Slightly disappointed only 1 out of 6 has completed this a fed-back . Perhaps I need to open this up to some others, a lot of time and trouble roasting all 6 batches and getting it all packed and sent


probably nervous as it's akin to handing in homework to the headmaster


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wouldn't mind if everyone said ''they all taste the same to me''. least they had a go


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Wouldn't mind if everyone said ''they all taste the same to me''. least they had a go


Doing mine thursday ...you will get a a group of people feeding back from mine ..

will that make up for it , grumpy arse


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Doing mine thursday ...you will get a a group of people feeding back from mine ..
> 
> will that make up for it , grumpy arse


Yours arrived after everyone else's anyway , its allowed.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine will definitely be tonight. Promise


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Doing ours on Thursday, difficult getting people coordinated


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

My report, they definitely all taste different just I'm not great with tasting notes etc.

A, B didn't produce much crust. C was pretty minimal with D an E fairly similar. Was almost ascending order F crust was very thick.

A smelled a bit like muddy water, B was kind of green tea like smell.

C and D was similar smell for me, was getting a nutty pleasant smell.

E was a bit roasted nuts smell

And F on breaking was just getting tobacco smell and roastyness. Made me fancy having a cigarette but not what I want in coffee.

A and B tastes were very meh nothing really that I could pick out. When hot it was OK nothing massively offensive and then on cooling was very tart.

C I did quite enjoy, some nuts but was a bit weak. After cooling I was getting kind of acidity at the back of my tongue.

D I think was my favourite.. Straight off when hot it seemed quite sweet, was getting nuts and as it was cooling I thought it was the most balanced. Some acidity but was quite juicy and good mouthfeel, after 30 minutes still nice (just had a slurp).

E seemed really flat in flavours when hot, like a dead spot to me. When it was cooling down it was really drying my mouth out.

F just tobacco, smoky flavours. Something I would have loved a couple of years ago coffee wise.

Photos or it didn't happen


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@jlarkin

#nicework


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Everyone seems to be discounting A, B, E & F. Given examples of all 6 roasts are being sold from various UK roasters as we speak this is super interesting .

2 down 4 to go









Cheers

G


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

cupping done.

will post the write up tomorrow morning as i have some work to do. hope thats ok Gary


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Here we go

A had a bit of a chemical smell to it but couldn't narrow it down further.

B had a doughy type smell. Again difficult to place it but to me it was almost like spaghetti hoops.

C and D were very similar smell for me. C maybe more like cocoa and D chocolate.

E was similar to F but not as strong and I had a hint of red fruit, berries etc. Could have been a bit of sweetness coming through

F was oily, very dark in colour and smelt of tobacco, smoky flavours.

A tasted a little of weak tea to me. Not bad but not what I would look for.

B was a little similar to A but a little more sour.

Both were ok but a little bland.

C was good. I good get the creamy chocolate in there.

D much like C but with a level of acidity.

E was fairly pleasant. Some of the smokiness of F without the burnt leather taste.

F just brought out a wet leathery taste.

Overall I think it's a toss-up between C and E.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the input, enjoyed reading that cheers.

Only a couple more left...


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Did my cupping this morning. My thoughts:

As others have found, the level of crust seemed to increase from A (almost none) to F (quite thick).

A sort of smelled of unripe - not sure how else to describe it.

B smelled more acidic - weak tea-like.

C smelled a bit nutty, as did D though compared to C it was more hazelnutty / developed.

E was even more nutty and a bit roasty.

F was tobacco and quite roasty.

As for taste...

A and B were pretty weak and bland, with none of the complexity of flavour or noticeable 'notes' that one would wish for from specialty coffee. B noticeably more sour than A.

C had a faint nutty flavour with chocolate notes, with none of the unpleasant sourness of B. Thought I might have got a hint of red fruits at the end?

D was similar to C in taste notes, but the nuttiness was a bit sharper / bitter - like you'd get from eating raw hazelnuts or walnuts.

E had a less pronounced flavour profile, with none of the smooth chocolate I got from C and D. Definitely getting slight taste of roast.

F was not good. Tobacco / leather, and not in a good way. Like the May DSOL, frankly.

Overall, my favourite was C, but would also be happy with D.

Thanks for setting this up Gary. Looking forward to the results!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Got the rest of the cupping gear coming at lunchtime today, rob and risky coming round after work so we'll add our thoughts tonight


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

IMAG2126 by wjheenan, on Flickr

A - cornflakey (cheap cornflakes, not good ones, something a bit malty almost?) Didn't taste fresh

B - probably my favourite as it cooled, demerara vibes, bit of choc and nuts

C - similar to B but with a bit more something, but that something was slightly undesirable, more body to it maybe, fuller? But not in a good way

D - thought it was unpleasant initially and getting toward roasty but got better when it cooled, would probably have drunk this in a cafe and thought it was OK but wouldn't order it again.

E - toasty, certainly getting there, not enjoyable

F - burnt, rank, no body.

B or D for me


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

So is that everyone?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Risky and Robashton were round at mine so they have notes to type up but think that's all the batches done


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Pretty much what jeebsy said, except I couldn't deal with D at all

honestly it seemed a toss up between b and c, as a was cornflakes and everything else was not good.

b lacked a lot of depth initially although it got much better - it kept those savory notes though (but we are old now) and c seemed more developed and sweeter - I didn't get anything unpleasant with C, I could taste that it had been roasted - which I'm not used to with has bean coffees which led me back to B again, but in a cafe as they were here I'd have chosen C


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Actually Boots was scheduled for today too


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Right lets see,

A - Cardboard / cheap cornflakes / unsweet grain. No particular 'coffee' flavour

B - Nothing special to smell it when it was ground or before the crust was broken, however it tasted quite pleasant. Took on a bit of a savoury taste as it cooled.

C - This had a 'meatier' taste to it, and a sweetness not present in B, however wasn't really to my tastes once it settled down. There was an almost gamey taste to it that I didn't really like. I felt this was in a bit of a no-man's land between B and D with not enough flavour in either direction.

D - Originally put this down as a worse version of C, however as it cooled it settled down and to me, was a more preferable taste to C. Didn't have the 'twang' that C did.

E & F: Just no. F was like a French press made with some 'Strength 6' supermarket pre-ground.

For me, like @jeebsy it was between B and D, but I preferred B.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Actually Boots was scheduled for today too


Work got in the way for me and the cafe crew no 2.30 tomorrow


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some people are way off and others have nailed it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Put us out of our misery, Gary.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not till Bootsy plays.

It would have been good to all have done it the same day. I suspect rest has improved some roasts and ruined others


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

My money is on B just because I ignored my instinct and went with C (but had I chosen B it'd be C)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Is there a prize for choosing correctly?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> Is there a prize for choosing correctly?


I'm not sure we'll win after gary's last comments...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Not till Bootsy plays.
> 
> It would have been good to all have done it the same day. I suspect rest has improved some roasts and ruined others


Today... Promise... Wanted to get a few others involved but work has been a pig this week and stooped all lunch hours


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

risky said:


> Is there a prize for choosing correctly?


Not saying I'd turn down a prize if I were offered one (and if I were right - which I suspect is a big "if"!), but I'm already v grateful for the opportunity to try out these beans free of charge.

Apologies, Gary, for the lack of controls in our testing - hope that doesn't put you off for future experiments!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

have to mirror your comments. this was good fun and would welcome doing something similar in the future


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good palates should be rewarded with tasty treats . Ill see what I can do .


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I think this would have been better if everyone did their cupping, made notes and emailed them to Gary. Then they could be posted here, this way there would be less influence from other cuppers notes...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr O said:


> I think this would have been better if everyone did their cupping, made notes and emailed them to Gary. Then they could be posted here, this way there would be less influence from other cuppers notes...


This is very true.

Not everyone got it right though. Some people enjoyed some technically poor roasts


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I too could of been an enjoyer of poor roasted beans had I took part. Good job I don't own 6 bowls / 6 suitable vessels...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> This is very true.
> 
> Not everyone got it right though. Some people enjoyed some technically poor roasts


I don't think it particularly matters as long as you enjoyed it. Similarly, I couldn't give a rats arse if what I'm drinking is technically correct, as long as it's enjoyable 



Mr O said:


> I too could of been an enjoyer of poor roasted beans had I took part. Good job I don't own 6 bowls / 6 suitable vessels...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> Good palates should be rewarded with tasty treats . Ill see what I can do .


Conversely maybe the people who did worse need it more?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

It was great fun @garydyke1 and I'm sure once the results are revealed it will turn out to have been a very useful learning experience!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Conversely maybe the people who did worse need it more?


It would be interesting if a similar type of cupping kit was sent out with an answers/tasting sheet that told you what tastes to look out for and how they indicated that the particular roast was incorrect.

Or another cupping selection which had a selection of different coffees that would help people learn smells and tastes of particular beans/regions.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I'm not sure we'll win after gary's last comments...


Heh, I do think that age makes a huge difference - there wasn't a lot between a b and c


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Really?!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A>C was quite different, B>C more incremental


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Done


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ok in the interests of speeding this up...as I am out straight from work tonight

I do have some cupping sheets that peopled scored...

So general comments as others

Crust died on its arse on A & B

F was wrong roasty

E was less wrong roasty

Of the group the preferences were as follows

D D

C C C

B

Was it a central amercian ( El Sal ? )

At its best there was sweetness , green apple , little bit of berry

A generally had little body

Mouthfeel improved as you went up to D then E and f started getting roasty

It was remarked B had more red currant ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thankyou.

Drum roll......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yay!!!!!

The two pro's and the know it all got C .

the two D's were to new girls , who had never cupped before , bless em they enjoyed it though. Uniformly F got a blurgh though

B - was a random


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Well done Blackstone and Colio07, as garydyke1 said...good palates!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A & B were described as " bean " like as in vegetable not coffee bean by some of our group


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

This has been great watching this unfold and just goes to show how cupping can show up so much .

well done HB, GD and everyone who took part , this has been interesting thread and such a reveal to how important and how finicky roasting can be .

great thread


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Same time next week Gary? Thanks, very interesting.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I enjoyed that even from the sidelines so to speak. Well done all.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Well that's very interesting indeed. Don't know what it says about our palettes @jeebsy :/

@garydyke1 by the looks of the notes, E is technically closer to the correct roast than D then? Certainly D was a naff when it was warm but @jeebsy and I thought it was OK once it cooled. Back to the drawing board for me I guess...

P.S: I take it this is not the Finca de Licho that's available on the website?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Hey - I said C too!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> Really?!


 a week later? I picked out that C was richer but it really wasn't massively so - I assumed this was an age thing

My money was only on B because I picked C and I was the only one in our cupping group to prefer it!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

risky said:


> Well that's very interesting indeed. Don't know what it says about our palettes @jeebsy :/
> 
> @garydyke1 by the looks of the notes, E is technically closer to the correct roast than D then? Certainly D was a naff when it was warm but @jeebsy and I thought it was OK once it cooled. Back to the drawing board for me I guess...
> 
> P.S: I take it this is not the Finca de Licho that's available on the website?


E would be an espresso roast , if we did such things . But we never will.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> E would be an espresso roast , if we did such things . But we never will.


Espresso roasts can die in a fire...

Oh wait, they already have


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Will there be regular cupping experiments like this, if so I shall endeavour to get another five cupping bowls or similar.

Not sure I'd have any need for six cupping bowls otherwise as usually only have between one and three different beans in stock at any one time and of course would just cup one at a time.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where the fast roasts at then?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Will there be regular cupping experiments like this, if so I shall endeavour to get another five cupping bowls or similar.
> 
> Not sure I'd have any need for six cupping bowls otherwise as usually only have between one and three different beans in stock at any one time and of course would just cup one at a time.


You should really cup more than one - it's amazing how contrast and comparisons help with notes (in my experience)

I'll be getting three more, I keep ending up with half a dozen bags. (I cup all of my coffee, I am all about learning how to put words to what these buds taste)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, think you and working dog hold the record for receiving the largest quantity of fresh beans (HasBean ones too!) in one delivery on the 'What did the postie bring you' thread.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

If I could buy kilo bags of 100g samples I would, I just want to taste as much as possible as quick as possible and teach these buds some context!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> E would be an espresso roast , if we did such things . But we never will.


So who's peddling A, B, D and F roasts then? Or is it not PC to say?

Is the stalled roast actually done intentionally by a roaster or is it a case of something having gone wrong but the roaster sends it out anyway?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I just opened a bag of Coopers Coffee espresso roast beans and they make f look pale. Going to give them to the guy who works on the stall next to mine tomorrow as a test,


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

What on earth are you doing with coopers???


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They gave me some to season my grinder but warned they weren't very good. It's the "100% coffee" blend


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

risky said:


> P.S: I take it this is not the Finca de Licho that's available on the website?


Its exactly the same Finca de Licho, there is only one


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

risky said:


> So who's peddling A, B, D and F roasts then? Or is it not PC to say?
> 
> Is the stalled roast actually done intentionally by a roaster or is it a case of something having gone wrong but the roaster sends it out anyway?


A lot of nordic roasts are baked


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Where the fast roasts at then?


Workshy in a previous life


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I might start a series of cupping packs , however we'd need to cover costs this time. Minimum roasts are 1.5-2kg.

Thinking :

- same varietal different origins

- same origin different varietals

- naturals

Perhaps one every couple of months


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> I might start a series of cupping packs , however we'd need to cover costs this time. Minimum roasts are 1.5-2kg.
> 
> Thinking :
> 
> ...


Sign me up immediately.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd be up for this as well


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 15954


That's what I'm giving the guy who's so far called all the foundry and hb I've made him acidic

Would be up for a regular cupping


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

risky said:


> Sign me up immediately.


Yep - would be up for that.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please add me to cupping list


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cupping list:

1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Cupping list:

1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd be happy to have more beans as well if it meant getting 100g and weighing out ourselves etc. To make it more manageable


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Cupping list:

1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin

7. Obsy


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Cupping list:

1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin

7. Obsy

8. Knightsfield


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin

7. Obsy

8. Knightsfield

9. Robashton

Well duh


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

10. Fluffles


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry can't work out cut and paste on my phone


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin

7. Obsy

8. Knightsfield

9. Robashton

10. fluffles


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

fluffles said:


> Sorry can't work out cut and paste on my phone


Do you use Tapatalk? If yes Click on the post and then the 3 dots on top right corner and copy post content. Only thing is it seems to struggle with the formatting occasionally.

If no, then ignore this .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely started something there Gary. Would be happy to pay for this. Good way of honing cupping skills.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Damn you guys are up too early for me


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Blackstone said:


> Damn you guys are up too early for me


No limit was mentioned, get on t' list


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Goes without saying I'm willing to pay - an excellent way to help develop my tasting


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin

7. Obsy

8. Knightsfield

9. Robashton

10. fluffles

11. c_squared


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, a bit late to the party, but..

A Sour, woody, astringent, cereal like.

B Sweeter than A, but still sour, grassy.

C Coffee, sweet, juicy.

D Salty, carbony.

E Roasty, but still had a pleasant sweetness, better reaction to this than for D, not my favourite but I could drink this.

F Ash.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MWJB said:


> Sorry, a bit late to the party, but..
> 
> A Sour, woody, astringent, cereal like.
> 
> ...


Nailed it


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Nailed it


reply to me


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I just opened a bag of Coopers Coffee espresso roast beans and they make f look pale. Going to give them to the guy who works on the stall next to mine tomorrow as a test,


Did you do this, how did it go? I feel a little invested in the guy at the next stall saga .


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Nailed it


MWJB is da man!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Did you do this, how did it go? I feel a little invested in the guy at the next stall saga .


H

He liked them, better than anything else i'd made him, but said he thinks a longer pour would have been better as it was a bit strong


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin

7. Obsy

8. Knightsfield

9. Robashton

10. fluffles

11. c_squared

12. Taff

Need to improve my pallette so interested to try this! Would like to have tried the pack as sampled - great education!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

How many people can sign up


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Blackstone said:


> How many people can sign up


This isn't a sure thing, Gary was speaking hypothetically, I said 'sign me up immediately' and it escalated wildly from there. If you're interested in doing it then put your name on the list. Worse case scenario it doesn't happen, but you've got to be on the list to be in with a shot, surely?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin

7. Obsy

8. Knightsfield

9. Robashton

10. fluffles

11. c_squared

12. Taff

13. blackstone


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I've added my name to the group CSOL and I am willing to pay for beans.

1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin

7. Obsy

8. Knightsfield

9. Robashton

10. fluffles

11. c_squared

12. Taff

13. blackstone

14. Mr O


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

A few questions:

1/ Will this always be a 6 bean cupping?

2/ If so, where is the cheapest place to get 6 cupping vessels?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr O said:


> A few questions:
> 
> 1/ Will this always be a 6 bean cupping?
> 
> 2/ If so, where is the cheapest place to get 6 cupping vessels?


Don't know if cheapest but coffeehit did a cheaper price for 6. Price depended on colour so check that as well.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Not in stock at coffee hit. I need a couple of spoons as well


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeehit.co.uk/black-coffee-cupping-bowl-7-5oz

@Mr O - I need spoons too, do you want to go halfs on these? http://coffeehit.co.uk/oxford-cupping-spoons-dozen


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I bought small glass bowls from tesco. £1 each. Might be useless for cupping but i can use them for their intended purpose if so.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> http://coffeehit.co.uk/black-coffee-cupping-bowl-7-5oz
> 
> @Mr O - I need spoons too, do you want to go halfs on these? http://coffeehit.co.uk/oxford-cupping-spoons-dozen


yep, I'm in

do you want me to order cups I need cups as well?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mr O said:


> yep, I'm in
> 
> do you want me to order cups I need cups as well?


Are you going to order cups?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Are you going to order cups?


Yeah I am, sorry I edited in between your reply


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah if you could include them with your order i'll give you half the cash?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Think I could make do with four in case anyone else wants in?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Ordered


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Saw these yesterday in Sainsbury's, chunky white porcelain nibble bowl £2 each or 4 bowls for the price of 3. So £10 for 6 bowls, which seems like good value to me. Can be collected, therefore no additional delivery charge! 

@Mr O - I could be interested in some cupping spoons (4 maybe?) if you're not keeping all remaining 8?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DoubleShot said:


> Saw these yesterday in Sainsbury's, chunky white porcelain nibble bowl £2 each or 4 bowls for the price of 3. So £10 for 6 bowls, which seems like good value to me. Can be collected, therefore no additional delivery charge!
> 
> @Mr O - I could be interested in some cupping spoons (4 maybe?) if you're not keeping all remaining 8?


What size?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sadly neither the shelf label or the sticker on the bottom stated the size but I'd guess circa 200ml? The shape looks like they'd certainly be suitable for not only cupping but also for use to eat nibbles like their name suggests! Win win!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DoubleShot said:


> Sadly neither the shelf label or the sticker on the bottom stated the size but I'd guess circa 200ml? The shape looks like they'd certainly be suitable for not only cupping but also for use to eat nibbles like their name suggests! Win win!


Anywhere between 180-250ml grab 'em!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Might pick up a couple then and check the capacity, if it's in your ballpark go back for another 4, making 6 so that I can participate in any possible future cupping escapades!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Nolloc, trust me to have bought 6 proper ones









could be a spoon or two spare DS, I'll be in touch when they arrive....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Cheers lad!


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

If it does get off the ground and there is availability, I'd be interested.

1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin

7. Obsy

8. Knightsfield

9. Robashton

10. fluffles

11. c_squared

12. Taff

13. blackstone

14. Mr O

15. Doolallysquiff


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Suppose I ought to add myself to the ever growing list as an interested party. Otherwise will be a bit pointless going out to purchase six bowls, mainly for the very purpose of cupping!









1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin

7. Obsy

8. Knightsfield

9. Robashton

10. fluffles

11. c_squared

12. Taff

13. blackstone

14. Mr O

15. Doolallysquiff

16. DoubleShot


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll have a go if it's still possible:

1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin

7. Obsy

8. Knightsfield

9. Robashton

10. fluffles

11. c_squared

12. Taff

13. blackstone

14. Mr O

15. Doolallysquiff

16. DoubleShot

17. dsc.

T.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

So..... When is the first official instalment of CSOL?

I've not bought spoons n bowls for nowt don't ya know ��

@garydyke1


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Purchased a couple of the Sainsbury's nibble bowls mentioned above, sadly filled almost to the brim they hold 400ml, clearly too big. Shame! 

This is with 200ml of water in it. Water level around an inch from the rim which is not as it should be according to cupping guidelines.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Purchased a couple of the Sainsbury's nibble bowls mentioned above, sadly filled almost to the brim they hold 400ml, clearly too big. Shame!
> 
> This is with 200ml of water in it. Water level around an inch from the rim which is not as it should be according to cupping guidelines.


If you're weighing out the brew water, rather than filling to the brim, they may not be a disaster.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

So long as you get ya snoozer right up close and take in a long deep breath?


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

I would also be interested, can't work out how to copy and paste the list on the Tapatalk app though. Will update when at a computer.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

1. MrBoots2u

2. risky

3. jeebsy

4. Colio07

5. Systemic Kid

6. jlarkin

7. Obsy

8. Knightsfield

9. Robashton

10. fluffles

11. c_squared

12. Taff

13. blackstone

14. Mr O

15. Doolallysquiff

16. DoubleShot

17. dsc.

18. clickhappy


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DoubleShot said:


> So long as you get ya snoozer right up close and take in a long deep breath?


You could just increase the coffee dose also, to keep the same ratio


----------

